

Write even when you have nothing to say - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/03/write-even-when.php

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is precisely the advice I give to M.Sc. and Ph.D. students/candidates.
Write. Write lots. Write every day. Write now. Right now.

Learn the craft of writing now, while you have time. When it's time to write
your thesis, it's too late.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
_Write now. Right now._

I like that and plan on stealing it.

Not that this quote applies to me, but it's germane: _Bad artists copy. Great
artists steal._ \- Pablo Picasso

The point being that everything you write does not have to be unique or earth-
shattering. Many times what we call "writer's block" is simply applying a
perfectionist mindset to the act of writing.

------
johnyqi
Great advice. Funny enough, just today I had idea to start writing a book. I
wrote one page introduction and than got bored. Will have to train my writing
muscle bit more.

------
martharotter
Great advice! I find the hardest part is just getting in the zone where I'm
not distracted and constantly alt-tabbing to other things.

Ommwriter (<http://www.ommwriter.com/>) is a great writing tool to keep
distractions at bay and focus you on your writing. There's a free version, but
the better version is also quite inexpensive ($4 I think).

------
pithos
I like to use <http://750words.com/> to help push me to daily writing. A
simple canvas to write with some light game mechanics to keep things
competitive. Trying to type three pages of text every day is damn hard but the
flow of text, ideas, and spelling (darn Autocorrect!) does improve with time.

